# Folderama - Español colombiano



## Patchoulie

Amigos, alguno de ustedes me sabe decir qué sería un "folderama"? No tengo mucho contexto, es una lista de 3 items respecto de desarrollo de personal en una empresa:

- Lista de los procedimientos
- Folderamas
- Programa de desarrollo de jefes

Alguna idea?


----------



## Vanda

Veja as figuras que consegui para folderamas, mas vi que parece ter mais significados na Colômbia.


----------



## Mangato

Por lo que veo en Colombia folderama es un armario para guardar carpetas  (folders) pero no parece un armario tener sentido entre la lista de procedimientos y el desarrollo de los jefes.


----------



## Patchoulie

Tal cual! No entiendo qué tiene que ver un armario con los programas de desarrollo de personal...
Esperaré un poco más, a ver si algún colombiano me da una luz. Sino, mando "armário" y listo!

Gracias!!


----------



## Suramericaro

Soy colombiana y es la primera vez que me encuentro con esta palabra! Me parece que si se trata de un "armario para guardar carpetas", le llamaríamos más de "archivador".


----------



## Patchoulie

Gracias, Suramericaro!
Por lo menos ya sé que no es una falla de interpretación mía, hehe!

Saludos!


----------



## Suramericaro

Me alegro que te haya servido en algo ese comentarito chiquitito!
Saludos.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Patchoulie said:


> Amigos, alguno de ustedes me sabe decir qué sería un "folderama"? No tengo mucho contexto, es una lista de 3 items respecto de desarrollo de personal en una empresa:
> 
> - Lista de los procedimientos
> - Folderamas
> - Programa de desarrollo de jefes
> 
> Alguna idea?


 
Tampoco sé sobre desarrollo de personal en una empresa, pero se me ocurre que Folderama puede referirse al "archivo" de ciertos contenidos, sin tener que ver figurativamente con el archivador.

Por ejemplo, en las búsquedas de empleados administrativos se solicita: "organización de archivo".  Nadie es capacitado especialmente para aprender a archivar, pero cada empresa u oficio tiene su sistema lógico para el archivo de la documentación.  En mi trabajo, por ejemplo, los clientes corporativos tienen todos una carpeta y subdividido dentro es posible encontrar SIEMPRE una subcarpeta con comunicaciones (correspondencia convencional o electrónica) y otra con contratos y documentación de toda índole legal.

Quizás Folderama tenga alguna relación con un procedimiento específico para el archivo dentro de una empresa X (por ejemplo, la misma a la cual estás traduciendo el texto).

Saludos,
Ivonne


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Suramericaro said:


> Me alegro que te haya servido en algo ese comentarito chiquitito!
> Saludos.


 
*Chiquitico?*


----------



## Nanon

Depende... si el comentario es colombiano, puede que sea chiquitico.


----------



## Suramericaro

Nanon said:


> Depende... si el comentario es colombiano, puede que sea chiquitico.



...bueno, el comentario sí es colombiano (debería haber dicho entonces "chiquitico"), pero se me dió por decirlo en "argentino" .


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Yo estaba de broma con la forma de hablar de los colombianos. Chévere, no?


----------



## Nanon

¡Cheverísimo. WhoSoyEu!


----------

